# Watchdog timer



## josephsathish (May 6, 2009)

Hi all ,
 I am using a layer 2/3 switch which uses freeBSD 

recently i am getting the following messages 

*tsec0: watchdog timeout outstanding desc 255, ifd_snd 0
tsec0: tsec_dma_ctl(): timeout!
tsec0: watchdog timeout outstanding desc 255, ifd_snd 0
tsec0: tsec_dma_ctl(): timeout!*

could someone explain me on why this issue is caused and how to resolve it. 

PS: If this is a know issue please provide me the PR number.

Cheers ,
Joseph


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, 'watchdog timeout' is one of those elusive warnings. I used to have them on xl0, and they just went away overnight. 

I've heard them mentioned in connection with BIOS settings for Plug'n'Play, and IRQ conflicts. There are bound to be others.

watchdog(4)              - hardware and software watchdog
watchdog(8)              - watchdog control program
watchdog(9)              - software and hardware watchdog facility
watchdogd(8)             - watchdog daemon


----------

